# New to the Forum



## brownsea (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi folks,
Having visited the Cascais area for years we have just bought a holiday apartment and are anxious to furnish it. Does anyone know of any good reasonably priced outlets for furniture buying? New or secondhand would be considered. We are visiting shortly to hopefully find something in the January sales but any suggestions would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

What about Ikea at Alfragide?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Quick adendum to that, because the £ is so low at the moment, it will probably work out cheaper to buy in the UK and ship it over.


----------



## brownsea (Dec 30, 2008)

silvers said:


> Quick adendum to that, because the £ is so low at the moment, it will probably work out cheaper to buy in the UK and ship it over.


Thanks for that. I had already thought of IKEA but looked on their website and wasnt that impressed. I know what you mean about the value of the pound and had already wondered about shipping but we are out there next week so will see what there is around and make a decision then.


----------

